# can i paste paper to CDs?



## mario_pant (Jun 12, 2005)

hey i was just wondering that.... can i paste paper to CDs and DVDs...... i just backed up some of my games and i want to paste printed CD scans on them... so if i use fevistic or something would it harm my CD/DVD drive?? or is there any other way to do it??


PS: and how do i get an older version of mass downloader.... say i need the 3.0.577 SR1 version?? (i just posted it in PS to avoid posting another thread =)


----------



## quad master (Jun 13, 2005)

Dont do that as the CD might loose balance while reading in a optical drive , even if you stick and a small air bubble is left it might cause problems.

Write on the CD's with a marker pen


----------



## Nimda (Jun 13, 2005)

Doing that is not at all recommended. Especially on low quality CD's. There are special printers available that can print on the CD itself. Don't know much details about CD printers so wait for someone else to give you more info.

Regarding your second query, all you have to do is search google for [software name] [version]. For eg, I found this page


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 13, 2005)

U can make use of CDs that allow u to print a label on one side (on the non writable side,ofcourse...  ) to customise ur CDs.

Printers are available in the market from brands like Canon,Epson and HP to help u design and paste ur label on Cds that support it.

Never paste paper cuttings, cut into the shape of a CD to paste on ur CD as a label coz as * quad master* said





> Dont do that as the CD might loose balance while reading in a optical drive , even if you stick and a small air bubble is left it might cause problems.



So make sure u dont do any hard with ur CDs and especially ur Optical drives...  

cheers n peace....


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 13, 2005)

i have done so many times, and i found our local cd-lender always sticks some labels on the cd's--be it copied films- mp3's etc. But never happend any problems with discs.. 

BUT..AS SAID ABOVE, THIS IS NOT RECOMENDED..BCOZ, IN UR CD DRIVE, DISCS SPINS MUCH FASTER THAN VCD'S..AND IF THERE IS A BALENCING PROBLEM, THE DISC WILL  B CRUSHED OR UR LENS MAY GET SCRATCHED.


----------



## supernova (Jun 13, 2005)

Do at ur own risk..........


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 13, 2005)

Sticking labels is not at ll recommended. Your CD may start to wobble inside the drive because it loses balance. That may spoil the CD as well the lens.

However, if the label covers the entire surface of the disc, then there is no problem with the balance. But this may increase weight and some cheap CD drives may not be able to bear that.

So as supernova says, do at your own risk


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 13, 2005)

hey.. i have a samsung combo drive.... i just backed up my GTASA DVD and  now i was to paste the ENTIRE backside scan.... on the entire side of the DVD.....soo?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 13, 2005)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> can i paste paper to CDs and DVDs......



You can. But, you should not.  



			
				mario_pant said:
			
		

> PS: and how do i get an older version of mass downloader.... say i need the 3.0.577 SR1 version??



Get it from someone elses PC using filesharing software. Try eDonkey (P2P filesharing software). careful when you install this. Be sure not to tick the checkboxes for adware. Slowdown before you click NEXT in the installer.   

Keith


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 13, 2005)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> PS: and how do i get an older version of mass downloader.... say i need the 3.0.577 SR1 version?? (i just posted it in PS to avoid posting another thread =)



Try www.oldversion.com


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 13, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> mario_pant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Never knew this site existed.

Thanks Garfield

-Keith


----------



## escape7 (Jun 14, 2005)

i've done this stiking stuff before but nothing  happened to the cd drive.

if u r stiking paper etc don't use any cheap/local/bekaar adhesives


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 14, 2005)

which adhesive is suggested?
fevistic?


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 14, 2005)

fevistick is ok..

dont use liquid gums.


----------



## escape7 (Jun 14, 2005)

fevistic is ideal. Be sure not to leave any bubbles.


----------

